
ICE Seizes More Domains Today, Admin Says “We’ll Be Back” - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/ice-seizes-more-domains-today-admin-says-well-be-back-110522/
======
rawsyntax
what's the end goal here? The article notes that one of the sites re1ease.net
simply registered another domain name re1ease.net.in ... So they're still up
and running.

In the future are these sites going to be accessed via static ip?

~~~
jeffool
I'd honestly be surprised if there is an end goal here. More likely some silly
bastard who has trouble keeping his PC safe, but won't uninstall that 1000
smilies toolbar, thinks this is "sending a message to pirates everywhere!"
because he's "protecting copyright."

That, or they're here, with us, shaking their heads, doing the pointless
things their boss tells them to earn a paycheck.

